# tire storage



## barfox (Jul 2, 2008)

I need to store a bunch of old tires in my garage can I use bike rack hooks to do this and how many tires approximately would my rafters usually be able to support?


----------



## imported_Raf (Jul 2, 2008)

how many tires do you have?


----------



## imported_carl (Jul 2, 2008)

just watch for cracks in the rafters or try to use a wall so the hooks are vertical, evenly distribute them around


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 3, 2008)

Line them up behind the garage.  

Your rafters should be able to support any number of tires you have space to hang...  

--Bushytails


----------



## Lefty (Jul 3, 2008)

rims on or off?


----------



## Creeper (Jan 10, 2009)

look at these 

View attachment Tire rack.jpg


View attachment TireRack.jpg


----------

